# New caliber: .450 Bushmaster



## Grenadier (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks interesting...

http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=543

250 grain bullet, 2200 fps, from an AR platform.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2007)

See now if they were to start using a gas-blowback system like H&K did with their 416 upper instead of that retarded direct-impingement system they keep insisting on making, , and keep turning out calibers like this, I'd actually buy an Ar type rifle 'cuz it wouldn't suck.


----------



## K31 (Jul 27, 2007)

> Well suited to hunt any North American game, the 450 Bushmaster will quickly become a favorite of bear country guides. By simply switching uppers, shooters can go from the prairie dog towns of South Dakota to bear country in the north woods!



But, but, you can't hunt with an (evil) "assault" weapon!?

Some expert said so!


----------



## Tames D (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 28, 2007)

That's cool...

A few years ago I remember reading an article about a guy that did custom AR conversions...He did/does them in a variety of big-bore pistol calibers including .454 Casull.  Something like that, the .50 Beuwulf, or this new one would definately make for a nasty short-medium range carbine.

of course, as dang expensive as the AR's and their accessories are, I think I'll just stick to my AK's


----------

